# Message on Screen say ink cartridge not installed correctly



## kevpizza (Jul 15, 2001)

I recently put a new color ink cartridge in my HP 932C and a message pops up everytime I go to print that
says ink cartridge incorrectly installed. I've taken it out and put it back in several times but it the message
keeps coming back up? Any ideas?


----------



## mike-- (Aug 1, 2000)

Take the cartridge out again and check to see if there's some tape that has to be removed.


----------



## kevpizza (Jul 15, 2001)

There is no tape on the cartridge and it prints fine!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi kevpizza and welcome to TSG....

If I'm following you correctly....you say that the printer is printing fine....so I'm assuming that when you hit the print selection, you are getting flashing messages across your screen about the cartridge not being inserted correctly...otherwise, all is well?


----------



## kevpizza (Jul 15, 2001)

That's correct, everything is printing ok but this little window pops up everytime I print and it won't go
shut until I click on the close button.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm having a similar problem with my HP Office Jet 600...a message keeps popping up saying that it is out of paper even though, it has plenty of paper.....They just don't make printers like they used to....I would say if it may be under warranty, get hold of HP....

You might try blowing some canned air around inside and making sure you have the most current drivers, maybe changing the cable.....other than that....I don't have any more thoughts.....


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Kevpizza see if this helps. If not try looking thru their other help articles there.

http://www.hp.com/cposupport/printers/support_doc/bpa02058.html

AcaCandy have you looked here:

http://www.hp.com/cgi-bin/cposupport/ccsearch/start

[Edited by Kento on 07-15-2001 at 06:21 PM]


----------



## kevpizza (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks Kento!

I went to the hp support and they said to take the cartridge out and "UNPLUG THE POWER", clean the contacts on the printer and the cartridge and reinstall the cartridge and then plug the power back in. The pop up window doesn't come up anymore they said this problem has been corrected in newer models that it will reset itself after you correct the problem but the only way to reset it, is following the above directions.

Thanks Again!!

Kevin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey Thanks Kento....

Even though I couldn't find my exact problem addressed...a little birdie said to me (ok, maybe it was a kittie)

....maybe if you check for updated drivers....duh...what an absolutely ingenious idea....

So after downloading the new drivers and installing them, the paper out error disappeared....

Jeesh, I tell people all day "update the drivers....." and lol, mine needed updated.....


----------

